# A few "introduction" pictures



## mustang6tee8 (Jun 11, 2009)

I just started here and wanted to share a few of my pictures with yall.  I dont know many other people who are into photography, so I have never gotten any actual critique before, so I welcome it!






















Taken with a Nikon D60 and 18-55 VR Nikkor and edited with p-shop CS3


----------



## mustang6tee8 (Jun 11, 2009)

couple more


----------



## A-Spot (Jun 11, 2009)

First, welcome  I haven't been here for long either, but it's a great community to enter. Expect good, hard critique (not really from me - I'm no pro...). Haha.

My favourite in your set would be #3. I love - I repeat, love - the composition and the (seemingly?) natural light. Looks like you managed to avoid hotspots (small, severely overexposed areas) too. Pretty good ..   What camera did ye' use?

Cheers,

A-Spot


----------



## mustang6tee8 (Jun 11, 2009)

thanks a-spot! i use a nikon D60 and all of these photos were in natural light


----------



## mustang6tee8 (Jun 12, 2009)

C&C anyone?


----------

